# The Walking Dead: Selbst einigen Fans ist die erste Episode der 7. Staffel zu brutal



## Darkmoon76 (28. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Walking Dead: Selbst einigen Fans ist die erste Episode der 7. Staffel zu brutal* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Walking Dead: Selbst einigen Fans ist die erste Episode der 7. Staffel zu brutal


----------



## Wamboland (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand die Folge vollkommen in Ordnung. Sehr gute Stimmung und tolle Bilder. 



Spoiler



Glenn konnte ich eh noch nie wirklich leiden und Abraham war für mich auch nie so wichtig, auch wenn ich seinen Tod schlimmer finde. Ich hatte ja gehofft das der blöde Bengel endlich mal dran glauben muss. Ich hätte solche "Aufreger" nur verstanden wenn sie Maggie als Schwangere hätten draufgehen lassen und das zelebriert hätten. 

So ist es einfach eine normale Folge die (mal wieder^^) einen Bösewicht einführt. 

Aber man hasst den Typen halt wirklich und ich finde ihn großartig. Sowohl in Englisch als auch in Deutsch kommt der echt gut rüber.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (28. Oktober 2016)

Hihihi, das Auge


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Oktober 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn konnte ich eh noch nie wirklich leiden





Spoiler



Ernsthaft? Glenn war ja wohl die netteste, selbstloseste Figur, die es je in der Serie gab


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand die Folge harten Tobak. Und daß es ausgerechnet 



Spoiler



Glenn und Abraham


 erwischen würde..... Gut das bietet wieder 



Spoiler



genügend Rachepotential für Maggie. Wenn Negan ihr in die Hände fällt zieht die dem wahrscheinlich bei lebendigem Leib die Haut ab.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Oktober 2016)

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Negan durch seinen eigenen Baseball-Schläger drauf geht (kenn die Comics nicht, bzw. hab sie nicht gelesen)


----------



## Muckimann (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich stimm zu, dass die letzte Folge harter Stoff war.
Ich fand sie zwar gut und stimmig, aber das Maß an Brutalität und Grausamkeit war enorm.


Spoiler



Hab befürchtet, dass die Auflösung wer von Negan getötet wird, mindestens 3 Folgen hinausgezögert wird. Und dann erwischts auch noch zwei, und dann is einer davon auch noch Glenn, n Charakter der seit Anfang an dabei war...hervorragend.
Und besonders schlimm auch, als Rick aufgefordert wird mit der Axt an seinem Sohn rumzuschnibbeln


----------



## Grelldor (29. Oktober 2016)

Aber wahrscheinlich geilen die Whiner sich an Game of Thrones und deren fragwürdiger Moral wieder auf... Also nix, worauf man wirklich was geben sollte. Haters gonna hate. Und nein, ich fands nicht zuuuu übel. Walking Dead halt. Aber weils Glenn war, gehen jetzt alle auf die Barrikaden. Wartet mal ab wenn Daryl ins Gras beisst... Dann gibts Suizide noch dazu


----------



## martinsan (29. Oktober 2016)

Na dann sollten diese Fans aufhören zu schauen, denn wie der Plakattitel schon verrät " We're just getting started" ...
Wem's zu hart war sei gesagt, dass es schon Absicht war. Negan ist nicht zu vergleichen mit den bisherigen Antagonisten.


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2016)

Nach True Blood von HBO bsp Szenen im Spoiler und Game of Thrones bin ich etwas abgestumpft. Ich hab mir die Szene auf Youtube angeschaut und meine Reaktion war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gwLR0Fwly1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






War das die erste blutige Szene nach 6 Staffeln ? habe die Serie nie angefangen deshalb die Frage. Axxo Negans Baseballschläger ist derzeit eines der Top Produkte in Fan Shop im Verkauf ^^


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Nach True Blood von HBO ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


_TWD _ist keine überzogene Splatter Serie (wie es dem Video nach bei _True Blood _der Fall zu sein scheint). TWD ist der Versuch einer realistischen Darstellung möglicher Folgen einer Zombie Apokalypse und wie das die Menschen und vor allem den Protagonisten Rick Grimes verändert.

Vom Konzept her kann die Serie noch etliche Staffeln weiter laufen und dürfte eigentlich erst enden, wenn Rick sich so weit vom zivilisierten Menschen entfernt hat, daß er nur noch ein unmoralisches Tier ist, das ohne jedwede Bedenken nur noch das eigene Überleben im Kopf hat.
Diese Veränderungen gehen langsam vor sich: 
In Staffel 4 wird Carol noch verstoßen, weil sie (mit nachvollziehbarer Begründung) 2 Menschen umgebracht hat. In Staffel 6 findet Rick das inzwischen OK und sie sind quasi zu Auftragskillern geworden. Nun gut, die Opfer waren aber auch "die Bösen". Als einer der nächsten Schritte in seiner konzeptionellen Charakterentwicklung müßte Rick vor die Wahl gestellt werden, einen "Guten" aktiv töten zu müssen, um seine Familie zu retten.

Natürlich geht mit jedem Schritt, den sie sich von der Zivilisation entfernen, auch der Grad an Brutalität rauf. _Logischerweise_ wird es im Verlauf der Serie immer mehr Stimmen geben, die sagen: "Das geht zu weit" - das ist Teil des Konzeptes - ein Beweis, daß die Macher das, was sie machen, richtig machen. 
Wenn das Konzept nicht zugunsten der Einschaltquoten oder sonstiger Prostitution an den Mainstream zu sehr aufgeweicht wird, wird _TWD _einzigartig werden. (Noch ist sie nur eine gute Survival Serie mit Potential).

Ja, sicher, in _TWD_ wurden bisher zig Zombies geköpft, Arme abgeschlagen etc, aber daß der Kopf von einem der "Guten" ausführlich zu Brei gekloppt wird (auch, wenn das meiste davon im Off geschieht), ist schon eine neue Qualität.



> Axxo Negans Baseballschläger ist derzeit eines der Top Produkte in Fan Shop im Verkauf ^^


Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt, ziemlich krank.

Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich mir dann überlegen müßte, wo ich das Ding am besten plaziere:
- will ich wirklich jedesmal, wenn ich in die entsprechende Ecke schaue, an diese Todesszene  erinnert werden?
- will ich wirklich, daß Gäste, die _TWD _kennen,  jedesmal daran erinnert werden?
- will ich wirklich Leuten, die _TWD _und diese Szene *nicht *kennen, erklären. warum ich einen mit Stacheldraht umwickelten Baseballschläger zur Schau stelle? 
- warum mache ich das? (bzw: _würde _ich sowas kaufen)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> In Staffel 2 wird Carol noch verstoßen, weil sie (mit nachvollziehbarer Begründung) 2 Menschen umgebracht hat.


Falsch. Das war in Staffel 4, 



Spoiler



als im Gefängnis diese Seuche ausgebrochen war und sich nach und nach mehr Leute infiziert hatten. Sie hat mit diesem drastischen Schritt versucht die Verbreitung der Krankheit einzudämmen, nur ob das angesichts der Zahl an Menschen die es trotzdem dahingerafft hat einen Unterschied gemacht hätte... Darum hat Rick ihr nicht verzeihen können, erst als sie ihre Gruppe vor den Terminus-Leuten gerettet hat hat sie sich damit quasi "reingewaschen".



Zum Thema:
Tja, trotz aller Versuche mich diesbezüglich abzuschirmen bin ich doch über den Spoiler gestolpert, aber da ich den Comic bestens kenne war die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es *** trifft so gesehen doch ziemlich hoch. Dass es allerdings gleich zwei aus der Gruppe trifft, damit hab ich auch nicht gerechnet... Arrrghh... Muss noch bis Dezember warten bis die Season 6-Staffel auf BR erscheint. Auch wenn ich jetzt schon weiss wen es nun trifft hab ich tierisch Lust auf Staffel 6.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Falsch. Das war in Staffel 4, ...


Stimmt, Staffel 2 war ja die Herschel Farm ...



> Darum hat Rick ihr nicht verzeihen können, erst als sie ihre Gruppe [...] gerettet hat, hat sie sich damit quasi "reingewaschen".


Ich schrob ja: _"(mit nachvollziehbarer Begründung)"_

Und irgendwann hieß es ja noch _"Wir bringen keine Menschen um!"_ - davon ist dann in Staffel 6 nur noch wenig zu sehen.



> Tja, trotz aller Versuche bin ich diesbezüglich abzuschirmen doch über den Spoiler gestolpert, ...


Dooferweise werden einem ja zB bei YouTube auch Videos angepriesen, zu deren Themenkreis man früher was gesehen hat, zB: _"XXX's Todesszene in HD"_ ... 
Also wer *den *Spoiler bis zum Release auf BR/DVD oder in anderen Stream Angeboten übersteht, muß schon eine extreme Menge an Glück haben ...


----------



## nuuub (29. Oktober 2016)

> Darum hat Rick ihr nicht verzeihen können



Ich denke dass es hierbei um Vertrauen ging. Und um die Tatsache dass sie eigenmächtig gehandelt hat, ohne es mit dem Rat abzusprechen.

Die drei Fragen die sie den neuen stellen, sind gut gewählt und haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Schlussendlich hat auch Tyreese ihr verziehen, nachdem er nach der berühmten "look at the flowers" Szene erkannt hat, dass solche Taten manchmal notwendig sind, egal wie grausam sie im ersten Moment erscheinen.

Dass ***** ein Opfer der Lucille wird, war eigentlich schon in der letzten Folge der 6ten Staffel klar. Habe es schon mal hier geschrieben, über die gesamte 16 Folge der 6ten Staffel gab es kurze Einblendungen aus seiner Sicht. Auch dass es ******* zu erst erwischt hat, war nicht wirklich überraschend. In der 16 Folge der 6ten Staffel sagt Negan es ihm quasi schon ins Gesicht dass er drauf gehen wird. 

Manchmal gibt es hinweise, wer als nächster drauf geht. 

Zb in der 14 Folge der 5ten Staffel, als die kleine Gruppe mit dem Transporter losfährt um die Hardware zu besorgen. Als die Musik eingeschaltet wird, kommt "you going to die" genau in dem Moment als die Kamera auf Noah zeigt. 25 Minuten später erwischt es ihn.

In der Folge wo Rick, Carl umd Michonne zurück in das Polizeirevier gehen um Waffen zu holen für den Kampf mit dem Gouverneur, treffen sie auf Morgan, der total fertig mit der Welt ist. In seinem "Zimmer" sind die Wände voll geschmiert mit Sätzen die damals keinen Sinn ergaben. Es sind hinweise wer im Laufe der Serie sterben wird, wer sich verwandelt usw.

Diese versteckten hinweise sind quasi ein Running Gag der Serie. 

Was die letzte Folge angeht...

Absolut genial. Jeffrey Dean Morgan spielt Negan so verdammt überzeugend, so nah an die Negan-Comic-Figur angelehnt, dass es schon beängstigend ist. Er schimpft für meinen Geschmack nur zu wenig. In den Comics ist jedes dritte Wort vom Negan ein "Fuck". Irgendwie gehört es zu dem Charakter. 
Genauso wie die schauspielerische leistung von Andrew Lincoln. Als er zusammengebrochen ist, die Panik in seinen Augen, völlig am Ende, kein Vergleich zu den ersten Folgen in denen die Schauspieler teilweise lächerlich waren.

An sich eine sehr, sehr gute Folge die Lust auf mehr macht. 

Da ich die Comics kenne und sie ca 1 bis 2 Staffeln der Serie voraus sind, hoffe ich dass es noch weiter geht.


----------



## Malifurion (29. Oktober 2016)

Man sollte sich nicht so aufregen wegen sowas. TWD ist nunmal eine brutale Serie und die Szenen zeigen eben einige heftige Dinge. Wem das nicht passt, sollte nicht diese Serie konsumieren. Persönlich gesehen fand ich den Auftakt gut inszeniert: spannend und gutes storytelling. Die Charaktere sind wirklich am Ende ihrer Kräfte und kurz vor dem Verzweifeln. Des Weiteren ist der Bösewicht Negan extrem intelligent. Er pickt sich die stärksten Leute raus, um dadurch die Gruppe zu schwächen. Das macht ihn zu einen wirklich lästigen Antagonisten und dazu noch zu einem schwer besiegbaren.  Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## Phone (29. Oktober 2016)

Für mich total öder Auftakt...Ich hoffe ja inständig dass sie die Serie noch retten können aber mehr als Bau einer Basis die anschließend wieder zerstört wird und natürlich massenhaft tote Darsteller sind ja seit mehreren Staffeln nicht mehr drin...LANGWEILIG
Werde die Staffel auch nicht weiter verfolgen. Jedes mal nen Möchtegern Psycho als Gegner und dieses mal wie ich finde auch nicht überzeugend.
Diese minuten lange gequatsche und dannn drauf hauen...quatschen drauf hauen...
So viele hätten sie gar nicht töten können in der Folge, das diese mir Spaß gemacht hätte...


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke mit Negan nimmt die Serie wieder mächtig Fahrt auf. Nachdem es nach Terminus irgendwie einen Stillstand gegeben hatte. Aber ich denke auch, daß Negan bereits Ende von Staffel 7/Anfang Staffel 8 ins Gras beißen wird weil sich Ricks Gruppe nachdem diese sich wieder gefangen hat für das was Negan der Truppe angetan hat auf das brutalste rächen wird. Wobei sicher auch weitere von Ricks Truppe dran glauben werden (vermute ich mal). 

Allerdings wird dieser Umgang die überlebenden Charaktere sicher nachhaltig negativ verändern. Auch bezüglich dem Verhalten anderen Fremden gegenüber. Die Truppenmitglieder werden sich wohl so von der Einstellung her Richtung Negan entwickeln. Quasi erst schießen und dann fragen. Anderen Vorräte und Waffen wegnehmen u.s.w. Die menschlichen Charakterzüge werden so peu a peu ausgelöscht werden. Allerdings in kleinen Schritten. Meine Theorie zur Zukunft.

Was Daryll betrifft habe ich böse Vorahnungen. Der wird wohl vermutlich noch dunkler werden als zu seiner Zeit vor der Mitgliedschaft in Ricks Truppe und wird austicken. Vielleicht auch sterben.

Der Gedankengang die Serie final wieder Richtung Zivilisation driften zu lassen. Sprich ein Heilmittel/Antimittel gegen die Zombies zu finden wird wohl nicht zutreffen. Ich denke mal entweder wird Ricks Truppe irgendwann mal komplett ausgelöscht (Version 1) oder (Version 2) Ricks Truppe wird zu dem was seit Jahren neben den Zombies ihr Hauptgegner war: die Bösen die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste nur an sich und ihr überleben denken und andere egal ob gut oder böse über die Klinge springen lassen.


----------



## nuuub (29. Oktober 2016)

> Jedes mal nen Möchtegern Psycho als Gegner und dieses mal wie ich finde auch nicht überzeugend.
> Diese minuten lange gequatsche und dannn drauf hauen...quatschen drauf hauen...



Nun ja, da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.

So einen wie Negan, gab es noch nicht. 
Der Gouverneur war charismatisch, hat nach außen hin den netten anständigen gespielt.
In Terminus gab es eine Gruppe die ja zu erst den Menschen helfen wollte, sie haben eine Zuflucht aufgebaut die überrannt wurde, und sie wochenlang misshandelt wurden, während die Frauen vergewaltigt worden sind. Das gab ihnen den knacks, sie haben sich an dem Satz festgebissen "Man ist entweder der Schlächter, oder das Schlachtvieh". Sie haben es wörtlich genommen.
Die Wölfe waren dann mehr Tiere als Menschen, Brutal, ohne Plan. Einfach nur töten.

Negan ist da ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Er erzieht die Menschen. Er brecht sie, macht sie gefügig. Zu vergleichen mit Ramsey Bolton aus Game of Thrones.

Diejenigen die so aussehen, dass sie sich nicht brechen lassen, wie auch ******* der als erster fällt, die Opfert er. Die anderen erzieht er, damit sie für ihn Arbeiten und für ihn Zeug besorgen. Er ist eiskalt, keine Frage, aber er tut nicht mehr als notwendig. Als er sah dass er Rick gebrochen hat, hat er die "Demonstration" unterbrochen. Er verstellt sich nicht und spielt nicht den netten wie der Gouverneur, er lässt sich auch nicht von Wut leiten.

 Dieser Wechsel zwischen freundlich reden, aggressiv laut werden, wieder freundlich reden, zu lächeln, eiskalt jemandem den Kopf einschlagen und wieder freundlich und ruhig zu sprechen, das macht diesen Charakter aus, ist alles ein teil des "Spiels" um die anderen einzuschüchtern.

Wenn sie sich nur halbwegs an die Comics halten, was sie ja zu 85% auch tun, ist es gerade erst der Anfang.


----------



## stawacz (29. Oktober 2016)

also nachdem die serie ab staffel 5 mächtig leerlauf hatte ,fand ich die erste folge der siebten richtig gut.hatte n guten drive,pausenlos war das adrenalin im anschlag und von anfang bis ende sehr gut gemacht.kann aber auch leute verstehen,die mitlerweile abgesprungen sind.da muss ich phone recht geben.die serie dreht sich ziemlich im kreis und wiederholt sich im grunde nur noch(da fällt mir ein,gibts eigentlich gar keinen winter in der serie?).zuflucht gefunden,gegner gefunden,,zuflucht wird überrannt,nächste staffel^^.da könnte man langsam mal was neues bringen.mich persönlich interessiert an der serie auch eher die charakterentwicklung,,von daher is es interessant wie die gruppe auf die neue situation reagiert,,,auf der anderen seite,,gerade rick hat man nun mitlerweile in jeder erdenklichen psychischen phase erlebt,,gerade bei ihm,dreht sich das auch ziemlich im kreis




> Der Gedankengang die Serie final wieder Richtung Zivilisation driften zu  lassen. Sprich ein Heilmittel/Antimittel gegen die Zombies zu finden  wird wohl nicht zutreffen. Ich denke mal entweder wird Ricks Truppe  irgendwann mal komplett ausgelöscht (Version 1) oder (Version 2) Ricks  Truppe wird zu dem was seit Jahren neben den Zombies ihr Hauptgegner  war: die Bösen die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste nur an sich und ihr  überleben denken und andere egal ob gut oder böse über die Klinge  springen lassen.



oder die dritte variante die im netz kursiert is,das rick nach seinem koma erwacht und alles nur geträumt hat


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

Denke mal das Prinzip gedachter sicherer Unterschlupf, wird überrannt, Hauptgegner platt machen und weiter funktioniert/e seit Staffel 2 (Hershels Farm), danach Knast u.s.w. mehr oder weniger gut bis leidlich. Allerdings ist dieses Prinzip langsam ausgelutscht. Terminus war da schon ein kleiner Umbruch. Aber dann verfiel man wieder in den alten Trott bis Negan die Truppe einkassiert hat und es zu diesem Grand Opener von Staffel 7 gekommen ist.

Es muß etwas Neues her, auch eine Weiterentwicklung von der Story her. Die Charakterentwicklung allein langt bei einer solchen Serie auch nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt.

Mal sehen was Staffel 7 so bringen wird. Aber irgendwann ist auch das Thema Zombieapokalypse an einem Punkt wo man nichts Neues erzählen kann. Hier muß es imho einen Umbruch in der Serie geben, wenn man diese noch über eine Zeit auf hohem Niveau weiter aufrecht erhalten will. Aber eine Serie über diese 7 Staffeln hinaus oder mehr auf hohem Niveau zu halten ist schwierig. Und nur wenige Serien werden überhaupt umfangreicher. Selbst Game of Thrones bekommt nur 8 Staffeln und hat aber jeweils nur 10 Folgen/Staffel. TWD hat da erheblich mehr.

Auch ein Sons of Anarchy hatte nur 7 Staffeln. Wie gesagt lieber 7 grandiose Staffeln als 20 wovon dann die letzten 8-10 Schrott sind.

Von daher denke ich mal, daß TWD bei aller Euphorie über die Qualität und Charaktere wahrscheinlich keine 12 oder 15 Staffeln erleben wird. Weil schlichtweg das Setting ohne pausenloses Recycling nicht viel mehr hergeben wird. Lasse mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Aber ich bezweifle mal, daß zumindestens wenn man auf Qualität achten will hier noch 6 oder 7 weitere Staffeln machbar sind.

Einige gemachte Äußerungen von Kirkman der TWD mit Star Trek vergleicht und mögliche 70! Staffeln hierfür prophezeit halte ich für ausgemachten PR-Blödsinn, sorry. Es sei denn die Serie wird ab einem gewissen Punkt nur noch Schrott.


----------



## schokoeis (29. Oktober 2016)

OK,  es gibt Leute die eine Serie mit Zombies schauen und sich über Brutalität beschweren? Haha.
Ich hab auf jeden Fall laut gelacht als ich das gesehen habe. Michaelg hat recht. Die Serie ist öde geworden. Selbst Fans sagen das man die nur ab oder bis zur 3. Staffel schauen muss weil sich alles wiederholt.


----------



## stawacz (29. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Denke mal das Prinzip gedachter sicherer Unterschlupf, wird überrannt, Hauptgegner platt machen und weiter funktioniert/e seit Staffel 2 (Hershels Farm), danach Knast u.s.w. Allerdings ist das Prinzip langsam ausgelutscht. Terminus war da schon ein kleiner Umbruch. Aber dann verfiel man wieder in den alten Trott bis Negan die Truppe einkassiert hat.
> 
> Es muß etwas Neues her, auch eine Weiterentwicklung von der Story her. Mal sehen was Staffel 7 so bringen wird. Aber irgendwann ist auch das Thema Zombieapokalypse an sich an einem Punkt wo man nichts Neues erzählen kann. Hier muß es imho einen Umbruch in der Serie geben. Aber eine Serie über 7 Staffeln oder mehr auf hohem Niveau zu halten ist schwierig. Und nur wenige Serien werden überhaupt umfangreicher. Selbst Game of Thrones bekommt nur 8 Staffeln und hat aber nur 10 Folgen/Staffel. TWD erheblich mehr.
> 
> Von daher denke ich mal, daß TWD bei aller Euphorie wahrscheinlich keine 12 oder 15 Staffeln erleben wird. Weil schlichtweg das Setting ohne pausenloses Recycling nicht viel mehr hergeben wird. Lasse mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Aber ich bezweifle mal, daß zumindestens wenn man auf Qualität achten will hier noch 6 oder 7 weitere Staffeln machbar sind.


naja was heist es gibt nichs mehr zu erzählen,,das liegt letztenendes an der quallität des schreibers....

wenn ich mir zb GoT ansehe hab ich von sechs staffeln nich vier staffeln lang das gefühl immer das selbe zu sehen.es kommt irgendwie vor als hätten die sich da irgendwie verrannt..


----------



## stawacz (29. Oktober 2016)

schokoeis schrieb:


> OK,  es gibt Leute die eine Serie mit Zombies schauen und sich über Brutalität beschweren? Haha.
> Ich hab auf jeden Fall laut gelacht als ich das gesehen habe. Michaelg hat recht. Die Serie ist öde geworden. Selbst Fans sagen das man die nur ab oder bis zur 3. Staffel schauen muss weil sich alles wiederholt.



also ich fand die vierte staffel mit großen abstand am besten.durch die aufgesprengte gruppe hat jeder genug screentime bekommen,da ja in jeder folge meist nur ein grüppchen abgehandelt wurden.dazu der großartige soundtrack in vielen folgen wie zb --->





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGFceu4OfEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tmc9_YaLG18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56dlQvfVFgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




ich fand die serie nie wieder so gut gemacht wie in der vierten staffel


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> naja was heist es gibt nichs mehr zu erzählen,,das liegt letztenendes an der quallität des schreibers....
> 
> wenn ich mir zb GoT ansehe hab ich von sechs staffeln nich vier staffeln lang das gefühl immer das selbe zu sehen.es kommt irgendwie vor als hätten die sich da irgendwie verrannt..



Keine Frage. Aber GoT hat auch den riesengroßen Vorteil daß jede Season nur 10 Folgen hat statt deren zuletzt 16.

Aber klar, man hat sich storytechnisch verrannt. Seit Hershels Farm im Prinzip das gleiche Szenario wie bereits erwähnt. Terminus war da mal was anderes. Aber danach ? Season 5 Leerlauf.
Mal sehen ob man hier noch das Ruder herumreißen kann. Aber das immer gleiche Prinzip Neue sichere Unterkunft, Bösewicht taucht auf, mischt die Gruppe auf, es gehen Leute drauf, Truppe rächt sich und findet neue Zuläufer und sucht nach neuer Bleibe ist nicht gerade ein Innovationsmotor der Serie. Und da hat man sich etwas "verrannt". Damit hast Du vollkommen Recht.


----------



## stawacz (29. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Keine Frage. Aber GoT hat auch den riesengroßen Vorteil daß jede Season nur 10 Folgen hat statt deren zuletzt 16.
> 
> Aber klar, man hat sich storytechnisch verrannt. Seit Hershels Farm im Prinzip das gleiche Szenario wie bereits erwähnt. Terminus war da mal was anderes. Aber danach ? Season 5 Leerlauf.
> Mal sehen ob man hier noch das Ruder herumreißen kann. Aber das immer gleiche Prinzip Neue sichere Unterkunft, Bösewicht taucht auf, mischt die Gruppe auf, es gehen Leute drauf, Truppe rächt sich und findet neue Zuläufer und sucht nach neuer Bleibe ist nicht gerade ein Innovationsmotor der Serie. Und da hat man sich etwas "verrannt". Damit hast Du vollkommen Recht.



der weg nach terminus war super,,terminus selbst fand ich voll verschenkt.das wurde mir viel zu schnell abgehandelt


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

Terminus war wirklich nur ein 2 Folgen-Szenario (letzte Folge Staffel 4 und 1. Folge Staffel 5. Da hätte und müßte man eigentlich mehr daraus machen.

Und was kam danach ? Nichts bemerkenswertes in meinen Augen. Imho hat man sich auch mit den ständig wechselnden Showrunnern verheddert und verrannt.

Ich gebe der Serie noch 1-2 Staffeln. Wenn diese sich bis dahin nicht wieder auf die Qualität der alten Folgen steigert, steige ich aus. Es fehlt den Autoren imho an Kreativität (nicht bei den Zombies selbst und auch nicht bei der Charakterentwicklung. Aber eben leider bei der Storyline. Die für mich neben den bereits genannten ebenso essentiell ist.

Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob die Comics so viel hergeben um sich zu bessern oder ob man verstärkt eigene Ideen braucht.


----------



## nuuub (29. Oktober 2016)

> der weg nach terminus war super,,terminus selbst fand ich voll verschenkt.das wurde mir viel zu schnell abgehandelt



Nun ja. Das Thema Terminus wurde eigentlich erst in der dritten Folge der 5 Staffel beendet.
Danach kam das Krankenhaus mit den Polizisten. 



> Es fehlt den Autoren imho an Kreativität



Ich sag nur "The Kingdom" mit König Ezekiel und seiner Shiva, die in der nächsten Folgen auftauchen werden, oder die "Flüsterer", die man erst in Staffel 8 zu sehen bekommt.

Dieser Kreislauf, "bleibe gefunden, neuer feind, bleibe verloren, neue bleibe suchen, bleibe gefunden, neuer feind" ist auch unterbrochen. 

Alexandria wird bestehen bleiben.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (29. Oktober 2016)

Shanes Ende war fast unausweichlich; der Darsteller und die absolut fehlende Intelligenz (gut, da sind die meisten anderen in der Serie auch keine Leuchten) waren eher ein Ärgernis. 

Ein viel größerer Verlust - auch in der Saison 2 - war der von Dale. Das Gewissen der Truppe (der aber auch Dinge verschweigen konnte, wenn es ihm in den Kram passte, etwa dass der Truck in Saison 2 bereits repariert war) kam banal durch einen Zombie um. Der Schauspieler war so eine Art Vorversion von Herrschel.

Loris Ende (Saison 3) war unglaublich dramatisch; aber weder ihre Rolle noch die Schauspielerin zu verlieren, war m.E. ein großer Verlust für die Serie.

Merle war zeitweise auch Hauptcharakter, und der Schauspieler agierte wirklich glaubhaft; teilweise war er einer der realistischsten Charaktere. Schade, dass er nur wenige Saisons lang spielte (bis Saison 3).

Der bisher größte Verlust war der von Herrschel, dem zweiten Anführer der Gruppe, der verkörperten Weisheit; der auch als Einbeiniger noch deutlich größeres Gewicht als fast alle in der Gruppe hatte; der Schauspieler war ein guter und die Rolle war gelungen.

Der größte Charismatiker war aber Phillip, der Governor, und spätere "Brian". Auch die Schauspielleistung war bislang die größte von allen; teilweise war der mir dazu deutlich sympathischer als alle anderen der Serie. Sein Ende ist zwangsläufig; die Rache hat ihn zu Fall gebracht. Damit endete die Saison 4.

Beth und Andrea sehe ich nicht wirklich als Hauptdarsteller an; die Verluste in der Saison 5 waren daher - wie die gesamte Saison - eher unspektakulär.

Dass das Ende eines der Hauptcharaktere so gewalttätig sein musste, war überflüssig. TWD ist eine Zombieserie, aber keine Splatterserie (das würden wohl auch kaum so viele sehen wollen). Herrschels Ende (Beinaheköpfung mit Samuraischwert durch den Governeur, dann endgültig erledigt) war auch splatterhaft, aber wohl nicht so grausig.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2016)

schokoeis schrieb:


> ... Die Serie ist öde geworden. Selbst Fans sagen das man die nur ab oder bis zur 3. Staffel schauen muss weil sich alles wiederholt.


Selbst Fans sagen aber auch, daß die Serie mit der Dritten Staffel erst richtig gut geworden (und seither geblieben) ist.

Natürlich geht es letztendlich immer um dasselbe: Zombies töten, Vorräte beschaffen, ein sicheres Zuhause, sich gegen Gegner behaupten. Überleben.

Dennoch ist genug Abwechslung vorhanden - sei es innerhalb der Charakter Entwicklung, den örtlichen Begebenheiten (Wohnmobil-Camp, Kirche, Gefängnis, Stadt, ...), den Mitstreitern oder Gegenspielern oder schlicht der momentanen Art, zu leben (typisches Stadtleben vs Survival Mode in der Wildnis). Also ich kann mich über Langeweile innerhalb der Serie nicht beklagen.



stawacz schrieb:


> der weg nach terminus war super,,terminus selbst fand ich voll verschenkt.das wurde mir viel zu schnell abgehandelt


Allerdings.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Oktober 2016)

Jeffrey Dean Morgan sprach vor allem über die Komplexität des neuen Antagonisten Negan, der seiner Meinung nach mehr ist als nur ein einfacher Bösewicht:

_[...] Wie will man in dieser apokalyptischen Welt von The Walking Dead wissen, wer die Guten und die Bösen sind? Nur weil wir bisher Rick Grimes und Daryl Dixon und ihrer Gruppe die letzten sieben Jahren gefolgt sind, sind sie unsere Helden geworden. Aber wenn wir Negan und den Saviors sieben Jahre lang gefolgt wären und gesehen hätten, wie er [Negan] der Anführer dieser Leute wurde, wäre er der Held dieser Serie geworden._

​Weiterhin sieht Jeffrey Dean Morgan seine Figur als einen "Showman", der sich gerne vor seinen Leuten aufspielt und jeden Moment davon genießt. Von daher sei Negan noch eine Menge mehr als nur der brutale Anführer:

_[...] Das Resultat von dem, was wir am Sonntag gesehen haben, war schon mal ziemlich brutal, und im weiteren Verlauf werden wir Negan auch noch besser kennenlernen. Es wird auch einige Momente geben, in denen er keine Schädel einschlägt, und in diesen Szenen werden wir sein Charisma und seinen Esprit zu sehen bekommen.

_​​Quelle: Moviepilot


----------



## Triplezer0 (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich fühle mich hier ein wenig an das Red Wedding von GoT erinnert.

Hatte die Comics schon vor über einem Jahr gelesen, aber dennoch gehofft, dass sie Glenn nicht umbringen. Dachte mir schon, dass Abraham draufgeht, aber dass sie dann noch einen 2. töten... (in den comics stirbt nur Glenn an dieser Stelle)

Ganz so ähm... bildlich hätten sie den Tod von Glenn aber nicht machen brauchen. Etwas unnötig.


----------



## Dosentier (29. Oktober 2016)

Also ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.
Wenn ein Zombie zermatscht wird, regt sich keiner auf aber bei einem Hauptcharakter? ??
Hinzu kommt, es ist nun mal eine Serie für Erwachsene, von Game of Thrones will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, das ist teilweise genauso heftig.
Ich erinnere mich nur an die Szene mit dem Berg und dem anderen Typen im 2 Kampf , wo er ihm den Kopf zerdrückte, bis er platzte.

Wenn die Serie einem zu hart ist, sollte man sie nicht gucken, wobei sie sich bei der Todes Szene schon sehr stark an die Comics gehalten haben.
Aber Ash vs Evil Dead, ist da teils noch heftiger.

Ich denke das Problem bei vielen ist einfach, das es eben zwei sehr beliebte Charaktere getroffen hat und die ganze Stimmung einfach sehr bedrückend war.

Aber die Schauspielerische Leistung, war einfach nur grandios, selten so etwas gutes in einer Serie gesehen.
Vor allem der Charakter Neagon, ist seit langem mal wieder ein Grund sich die Serie anzugucken.

Aber was ich auch noch zu Neagon sagen muss, so wirklich anders als Rick ist er auch nicht.
Er versucht das, was Rick auch macht, zu überleben.
Ich meine Rick wird von Staffel zu Staffel auch immer Skrupelloser, ich erinnere mich noch in der 6ten Staffel an die Szene, wo er einem angreifer (Mensch), einfach sein Messer in den Hals gesteckt hat und sein Gesicht von seinem Blut getränkt wurde.

Neagon mag vielleicht etwas Sadistischer vorgehen, aber das macht er wohl nur, um eben seinen Standpunkt klar zu machen und so sich und seine Freunde oder eben Armee zu schützen.

Wie Neagon schon sagte, Rick hat sich einfach sehr lange Zeit für den König der Welt gehalten, da er einfach in seinen Augen als untastbar galt.
Aber ich würde auch behaupten, das Rick in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft, genauso wie Neagon werden wird.


----------



## martinsan (29. Oktober 2016)

Zu den Schreibern hier in diesem Thread die meinen alles langweilig und wiederholt sich etc. Bringt doch mal nen Vorschlag was man den anders machen könnte?

Für alle die dann noch hoffen (warum auch immer, man kann ja auch wegschauen wenn die Serie nicht gefällt) das die Serie abgesetzt wird: Die Folge 1 von Staffel 7 hat knapp den Quotenrekord verpasst mit 17 Millionen Zuschauern am Sonntagabend mit einem astronomischen Rating von 8.4. Das Rating war, wie ich gelesen habe, sogar höher als beim sonntäglichen Football, was normalerweise nicht zu schlagen ist.  

Zur Erinnerung: die Serie ist eine Adaption einer Comicreihe die immer noch läuft und sich ebenso verkauft wie blöd. Die Comics sind, schätze ich, eineinhalb bis zwei Staffeln voraus. Also nix mit Ende Gelände.


----------



## Dosentier (29. Oktober 2016)

martinsan schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass einige Schreiber hier in diesem Thread meinen, alles langweilig und wiederholt sich etc. Bringt doch mal nen Vorschlag was man den anders machen könnte?
> 
> Für alle die dann noch hoffen (warum auch immer, man kann ja auch wegschauen wenn die Serie nicht gefällt) das die Serie abgesetzt wird: Die Folge 1 von Staffel 7 hat knapp den Quotenrekord verpasst mit 17 Millionen Zuschauern am Sonntagabend mit einem astronomischen Rating von 8.4. Das Rating war, wie ich gelesen habe, sogar höher als beim sonntäglichen Football, was normalerweise nicht zu schlagen ist.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung: die Serie ist eine Adaption einer Comicreihe die immer noch läuft und sich ebenso verkauft wie blöd. Die Comics sind, schätze ich, eineinhalb bis zwei Staffeln voraus. Also nix mit Ende Gelände.



AMC sagte doch auch bereits, das sie die Serie solange laufen lassen werden, wie es sich eben rentiert.
Sprich, bisher ist kein Ende in Sicht, sowohl von den Comics wie auch der Serie.

Was ich persönlich begrüße


----------



## nuuub (29. Oktober 2016)

> Aber was ich auch noch zu Neagon sagen muss, so wirklich anders als Rick ist er auch nicht.



Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst?

Rick tötet wenn er muss. Ja, er ist dann wie ein anderer Mensch, aber er tötet die bösen, diejenigen die eine Gefahr darstellen. Wenn er dazu gezwungen wird. Oder aber, wie im falle der Kannibalen, um die Menschen in Zukunft davor zu bewahren von ihnen gefressen zu werden.

Negan ist ein Diktator. Er tötet diejenigen die nicht vor ihm kuschen, die keinen Kniefall vor ihm machen. Er tötet, oder wendet Gewalt an, um Menschen zu unterdrücken, um sie zu versklaven.



> einfach sein Messer in den Hals gesteckt hat und sein Gesicht von seinem Blut getränkt wurde.



Und als ihn alle angeschaut haben, sagte er ganz locker "was ist?", was im Original einfach viel besser klang  ^^

Sein gegenüber hat gerade dem Hilltop Anführer Gregory ein Messer zwischen die Rippen gejagt. Danach wollte er Rick töten, er hatte schon sein Messer am Rick seinen Hals.

Es war ganz klar Selbstverteidigung, egal wie brutal es aussah. 

Du kannst die beiden nicht miteinander vergleichen. Da sind Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Dosentier (30. Oktober 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst?
> 
> Rick tötet wenn er muss. Ja, er ist dann wie ein anderer Mensch, aber er tötet die bösen, diejenigen die eine Gefahr darstellen. Wenn er dazu gezwungen wird. Oder aber, wie im falle der Kannibalen, um die Menschen in Zukunft davor zu bewahren von ihnen gefressen zu werden.
> 
> ...



Nein, da liegen keine Welten dazwischen.
Rick ist auch nichts weiter als ein Diktator, wobei er sich mehr als Anführer bezeichnet.
Aber im Grunde machen beide das Gleiche nur eben auf eine andere Art.

Wenn dir das mit dem Messer nicht reicht, nächstes Beispiel, zum ende der 6ten Staffel, wo er einfach dem Typen in den Rücken Schießen wollte, der auf der Suche nach seinem Pferd war.

Wohlgemerkt, er wollte ihn nur töten, weil er dachte, das er zu Neagons Leuten gehört und Morgan hat ihn noch abgehalten.
Wer die Comics kennt, weiß ja zu wem der Typ gehört.

Also wie gesagt, Rick macht in meinen Augen mittlerweile auch nicht mehr viel anders als Neagon, nur wie er es macht, das ist wohl noch anders aber das kann auch nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2016)

Rick haben die Ereignisse und Verluste nunmal gezeichnet, spurlos kann all das Erlebte an keinem vorbei gehen. Er hat mittlerweile keine Hemmungen mehr zu töten um sich oder andere Unschuldige zu beschützen. 



Spoiler



Das letzte Mal als er versuchte den Kampf und sinnloses Töten/Sterben zu verhindern - das war als der Gouvernor das Gefängnis platt gemacht hat - war jener Wendepunkt in der entscheidenden Veränderung seiner Persönlichkeit. Seitdem ist er härter, zuweilen gar ein wenig kaltblütiger, ich erinnere nur an die Terminus-Typen in der Kirche die er regelrecht hingerichtet hat. Das aber mit dem Begleitgedanken dass diese das was sie ihnen angetan haben niemand anderem mehr antun würden.



Er scheint ähnlich skrupellos zu handeln wie Negan, das täuscht allerdings wie ich finde, denn anders als der Baseball-Schwinger hat Rick immer noch einen glaubwürdigen Gerechtigkeitssinn. Er würde nie fremde Überlebende mit Gewalt oder Mord um Vorräte oder dergleichen bringen.

Der größte Unterschied zwischen beiden ist aber der dass es Negan regelrecht Freude bereitet andere zu töten. Er genießt die "Show". Das tut Rick nicht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## nuuub (30. Oktober 2016)

> Rick ist auch nichts weiter als ein Diktator, wobei er sich mehr als Anführer bezeichnet.



Aber hallo ^^

Rick verlangt keine unterwürfigkeit, er tötet keinen wenn der ihm widerspricht, er macht sich bei der Arbeit selber die Hände schmutzig und riskiert sein Leben für andere. 

Negan versklavt die Menschen. Er sagt ihnen ganz klar dass sie ab jetzt ihm gehören.



> Wenn dir das mit dem Messer nicht reicht, nächstes Beispiel, zum ende  der 6ten Staffel, wo er einfach dem Typen in den Rücken Schießen wollte,  der auf der Suche nach seinem Pferd war.
> Wohlgemerkt, er wollte ihn nur töten, weil er dachte, das er zu Neagons Leuten gehört und Morgan hat ihn noch abgehalten.
> Wer die Comics kennt, weiß ja zu wem der Typ gehört.



The Kingdom. King Ezekiel. Ist schon klar.

Rick und Morgan waren auf der suche nach Carol. Der typ hätte auch einer von den Typen im Auto sein können.
Morgan hat ihn aufgehalten, das ist richtig. Wäre Rick auch nur ansatzweise wie Negan, hätte er Morgan schon längst getötet, einfach nur weil er ihm ständig widerspricht.



> Wer die Comics kennt



Gerade wenn du die Comics kennst, solltest du wissen wie Negan ist, und dass Rick gar nichts mit ihm gemein hat. Alpha hat es am eigenem Hals spüren müssen ^^


----------



## stawacz (30. Oktober 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Aber hallo ^^
> 
> Rick verlangt keine unterwürfigkeit, er tötet keinen wenn der ihm widerspricht, er macht sich bei der Arbeit selber die Hände schmutzig und riskiert sein Leben für andere.
> 
> ...


kann mir einer von den comiclesern verraten ob ich morgan bald los bin?seine pazifistische art geht mir so dermaßen auf den sack.find den ähnlich schrecklich wie cooraaaaal ab staffel 3


----------



## nuuub (30. Oktober 2016)

> kann mir einer von den comiclesern verraten ob ich morgan bald los bin?



Schwer zu sagen. In den Comics ist er schon lange tot. Er wurde gebissen kurz bevor Carl sein Auge verloren hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe The Walking Dead ab Staffel 3 nicht mehr geguckt, weil's irgendwann zu langweilig wurde. Aber irgendwie bekomme ich Lust drauf, nochmal alles gucken, um zu sehen, wie die Gruppe dahin geraten ist. Negan ist...interessant, weswegen ich mir die erste Folge der siebten Staffel auch mal angeguckt habe. 

Die Tötungsszene war wirklich echt heftig.


----------



## stawacz (30. Oktober 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. In den Comics ist er schon lange tot. Er wurde gebissen kurz bevor Carl sein Auge verloren hat.



verdammt.dabei hätte man bleiben sollen


----------



## nuuub (30. Oktober 2016)

> verdammt.dabei hätte man bleiben sollen



Ich weiß auch nicht was ich mit ihm anfangen soll. Als er wieder aufgetaucht ist, und mit seinem Stöckchen die Wölfe platt gemacht hat, dachte ich mir "wtf? Ist das The Walking Dead oder sind es die Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" ^^

Auf der einen Seite, hat er ja eine ähnliche Einstellung wie Dale damals. Quasi das Gewissen der Gruppe. Allerdings war es vor 5 Staffeln. Seit dem hat sich die Welt mehr und mehr verändert. Pazifismus konnte man sich in der zweiten Staffel noch erlauben, in der 6 gibt es dafür keinen Platz mehr.

Aber, wie es im Leben so ist, nach einem Krieg kommt der Frieden, dann werden solche wie er wieder gebraucht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

Die Schlußszene der 6. Staffel war allerübelst. Am Anfang war "TWD" Splatter, über den ich noch lachen konnte, aber inzwischen ist mir das alles zu explizit. Die Zombies sind gut gemacht und immer wieder kreativ, aber muß ich dann wirklich ungeschnitten sehen, wie Yvonne bei den Beißern eine Totalrasur macht oder die Viecher auf übelste Weise mit allerlei Waffen zum Schweigen gebracht werden? Wie man sieht, habe ich ja bis zur 6. Staffel durchgehalten, der Cliffhanger zur 7. war billig. Will hier nichts verraten, aber hier wird eine Stufe der Gewalt überschritten, die ich nicht mehr gutheiße.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> muß ich dann wirklich ungeschnitten sehen, wie Yvonne bei den Beißern eine Totalrasur macht



Wer ist Yvonne?


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wer ist Yvonne?



denk mal er meinte Michonne (und mit der Totalrasur der Einsatz des Katanas)

da bekommt das Wort "un*geschnitten*" eine ganz neue Dimension


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wer ist Yvonne?



Gnrz. Michonne. Sag doch lieber was zum Inhalt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2016)

Bis jetzt hat mich keine Staffel enttäuscht, an Spannung, Drama sowie Unterhaltung mangelte es nie. Das Einzige was ich mir wünschen würde wäre es zu sehen wie Rick und Co. sich durch nen harten Winter schlagen. Bis jetzt gabs immer nur harte Sommer und starken Regen-Herbst. Manchmal denke ich dass es in TWD nur zwei Jahreszeiten gibt.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand die Folge sehr gut 
Negan hat auf jeden Fall das Potenzial wieder jede Menge frischen Wind in die Serie zu bringen. Ich gehe allerdings mal davon aus, dass das mit der Rache an ihm noch sehr lange dauern wird. Er soll ein Bösewicht der Dimension Governor sein und der war ja auch sehr lange dabei. 
Interessant wird auch zu sehen, wie sich die Gruppe jetzt verhält. 



Spoiler



Glenn war für mich irgendwie immer das Herz der Gruppe. Er ist mit der einzige, der trotz allem immer seine Menschlichkeit behalten hat. Wie Rick sich weiter verhält wird ebenfalls interessant sein, jetzt nachdem er so gebrochen worden ist. Ob Maggie ihr Kind nach den ganzen Geschehnissen gesund auf die Welt bringen kann ist für mich auch sehr fraglich.


----------



## Tremo (30. Oktober 2016)

Fand den Staffelauftakt klasse und vor allem überraschend.Hätte nicht gedacht das *......* das Zeitliche segnet.Ist aber auch nix mehr neues das wichtige Personen mal so nebenbei entsorgt werden.Ärgerlich isses trotzdem,gerade wenn man sich an die Personen gewöhnt hat.Naja mal schauen was noch so alles kommt.


----------



## Dosentier (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich hoffe ja, das Negon uns noch länger erhalten bleibt, vor allem würde mich mal seine Vorgeschichte interessieren, auch was er vor der Apokalypse so getrieben hat.
Das fand ich bei dem Thema Terminus ja sehr schade, das der ganze Bereich in einer Folge schnell abgehandelt wurde ohne auch nur irgendwie mal genauer auf die ganzen vorherigen Dinge einzugehen, die wirklich zu allem geführt haben. 

Um auch nochmal auf die Argumentation Rick und Neagon zukommen, als Diktator würde ich Neagon nicht direkt sehen.
Es gibt ja wohl einen Grund, warum ihm so viele Menschen folgen und nur an Angst liegt das sicherlich nicht.
Einen Diktator kann man auch schnell stürzen, ich glaube schon das er  in der Vergangenheit sehr viel für seine Leute getan hat, was wohl auch der Grund ist, warum ihm alle so loyal gegenüber stehen.

Aber ich kenne auch nur die Comics bis dort hin, wo wir gerade auch mit der Serie stehen.


----------



## Flashback64 (30. Oktober 2016)

Klasse Beginn der neuen Staffel, auch wenn ich die Auflösung des Cliffhangers nicht für gut heiße, aber ich denke mal genau deswegen wurde diese Auswahl getroffen , man hält sich ja auch nur an die Comicvorlage.
Allerdings finde ich die Auswahl Negans wen er von der Gruppe um Rick "entführt" nicht logisch.
Ich an Negans Stelle hätte Carl mitgenommen und nicht Daryl, somit wäre der Druck auf Rick wesentlich größer. Und mal ehrlich Daryl ist doch jetzt sowieso von Selbstvorwürfen geplagt und nicht voll einsetzbar, zudem hätte es evtl. für mehr Zwist in der Gruppe geführt.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (30. Oktober 2016)

Zu Brutal sry das ich nicht lache . Heute und vor 200 Jahren gibt es noch solche Leute die ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken einen Kalt machen . Das sind zwar Mörder Beaster , aber solche Menschen gibt es leider 
wo die Überlegenheit und Macht einen zu solchen taten zwingt . Manche Menschen brauchen diese Gefühl um sich Mächtig zu fühlen . Das so was Krank ist das weiß jeder der nicht gerade Physik Probleme und starke Sadistische Veranlagung haben . Ich finde es gut das sie bei Walking Dead es so realistisch machen wie nur möglich . Damit manche Menschen auch wissen das nicht alles und jeder Mensch rosig und Nett oder ungefährlich ist . Denn bei genauen hin schauen merkt man schon das bei fremden Menschen etwas nicht stimmt ( in der Disco laufen auch die Schrägsten Typen herum ) . So viel mal das zu .


----------



## Dosentier (30. Oktober 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Zu Brutal sry das ich nicht lache . Heute und vor 200 Jahren gibt es noch solche Leute die ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken einen Kalt machen . Das sind zwar Mörder Beaster , aber solche Menschen gibt es leider
> wo die Überlegenheit und Macht einen zu solchen taten zwingt . Manche Menschen brauchen diese Gefühl um sich Mächtig zu fühlen . Das so was Krank ist das weiß jeder der nicht gerade Physik Probleme und starke Sadistische Veranlagung haben . Ich finde es gut das sie bei Walking Dead es so realistisch machen wie nur möglich . Damit manche Menschen auch wissen das nicht alles und jeder Mensch rosig und Nett oder ungefährlich ist . Denn bei genauen hin schauen merkt man schon das bei fremden Menschen etwas nicht stimmt ( in der Disco laufen auch die Schrägsten Typen herum ) . So viel mal das zu .



Wobei die Gesellschaft sich aktuell generell eher zum negativerem entwickelt.
Dabei rede ich jetzt nicht nur von Horror Clowns, die wehrlose Menschen attackieren.

Den Menschen wird generell einfach immer mehr egal und die Bereitschaft zur Gewalt oder einfach zum weg schauen wird immer größer.
Ob das jetzt wirklich nur an den Medien liegt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Fanblade (30. Oktober 2016)

die solln mal nicht so viel herum weinen


----------



## Tek1978 (30. Oktober 2016)

Wird ja gerade so getan also ob es solche Szenen in der Geschichte des TV oder Films noch nie gegeben hat...

Die  sich darüber aufregen sind vermutlich Glen und Abraham  Fans die es jetzt halt ank.... das jetzt Ende ist.

Die Szenen sind nichts für schwache Mägen? Eher wohl nichts für Jugendliche die dachten das wir eine Twilight liebes Story und Glen und Maggie werden ganz happy alt.

Hershels Tod war so gesehen auch extrem, das Theaterblut und der "Splatter" reißt da wirklich nicht mehr raus.

Man muss einfach sagen das die Serie ab 18 ist, zudem Horror Survival.  Was hat man den erwartet?

Klar ist blöd wenn ein Liebling über die Klippe springt, aber gerade bei der Serie ist damit zu rechnen.

Ich stell da die Theorie auf und behaupte, wenn der Negan stirbt, was ab zu  sehen ist und er auf eine ähnlich "brutale" Art stirbt (Mal schauen was Sie sich fürs Drehbuch ausgedacht habe), dann wird keiner rumschreien, das ist ja so Brutal.


----------



## Dosentier (30. Oktober 2016)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Klar ist blöd wenn ein Liebling über die Klippe springt, aber gerade bei der Serie ist damit zu rechnen.
> 
> Ich stell da die Theorie auf und behaupte, wenn der Negan stirbt, was ab zu  sehen ist und er auf eine ähnlich "brutale" Art stirbt (Mal schauen was Sie sich fürs Drehbuch ausgedacht habe), dann wird keiner rumschreien, das ist ja so Brutal.




Ich werde dann auf jeden Fall auf schreien, da ich Negan bisher so mit den coolsten Charakter in TWD finde.
Davon ab, konnte ich Glenn auch nie wirklich leiden, ich fand es schon sehr lächerlich als sie seinen Tod erst vortäuschten  mit der Zombie Horde und am Ende doch nichts gewesen ist.

Wobei um Abraham fand ich es schon recht schade, da er ein sehr cooler Charakter war aber so ist das Leben und das macht die Serie ja irgendwie auch aus.
Das eben Hauptcharaktere sterben oder eben teils auch beliebte.

Ist bei GOT ja nichts anderes.


----------



## emperoh (31. Oktober 2016)

Flashback64 schrieb:


> Ich an Negans Stelle hätte Carl mitgenommen und nicht Daryl, somit wäre der Druck auf Rick wesentlich größer. Und mal ehrlich Daryl ist doch jetzt sowieso von Selbstvorwürfen geplagt und nicht voll einsetzbar, zudem hätte es evtl. für mehr Zwist in der Gruppe geführt.



Hatte Norman Reedus nicht einen neue Serie am Start? Das war denke ich der Grund wieso Negan ihn mitgenommen hat und zwar schlichtweg aus dem Grund dass der wohl in dieser Staffel nicht allzuviele Auftritte haben wird.. Storytechnisch wäre Carl echt die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2016)

emperoh schrieb:


> Hatte Norman Reedus nicht einen neue Serie am Start? Das war denke ich der Grund wieso Negan ihn mitgenommen hat und zwar schlichtweg aus dem Grund dass der wohl in dieser Staffel nicht allzuviele Auftritte haben wird.. Storytechnisch wäre Carl echt die bessere Wahl gewesen.



so weit ich irgendwo gelesen habe,nimmt negan carl unter seine fittiche und wird sozusagen sein neuer mentor(?).mit carl sind sie scheinbar noch nich fertig.denke auch das der wohl irgendwann die gruppe übernehmen wird wenn rick das zeitliche segnet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> so weit ich irgendwo gelesen habe,nimmt negan carl unter seine fittiche und wird sozusagen sein neuer mentor(?).mit carl sind sie scheinbar noch nich fertig.denke auch das der wohl irgendwann die gruppe übernehmen wird wenn rick das zeitliche segnet


Drei-Käse-Hoch-Carl als neuer Anführer der Gruppe???

Wenn das passiert schmeisse ich meine TWD-BR-Staffeln aus dem Fenster. Dieses Alptraum-Vorstellung darf man sich gar nicht erst ausmalen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Drei-Käse-Hoch-Carl als neuer Anführer der Gruppe???
> 
> Wenn das passiert schmeisse ich meine TWD-BR-Staffeln aus dem Fenster. Dieses Alptraum-Vorstellung darf man sich gar nicht erst ausmalen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



naja in ein zwei staffeln is carl erwachsen,musste nun schon ne riesen entwicklung durchmachen und is fester bestandteil der gruppe(der erwachsenen)..könnte mir schon vorstellen das es so kommt.alleine schon durch den status seines vaters.daryl is kein leader und sonst is ja im moment keiner mehr da der den posten glaubhaft übernehmen könnte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> naja in ein zwei staffeln is carl erwachsen,musste nun schon ne riesen entwicklung durchmachen und is fester bestandteil der gruppe(der erwachsenen)..könnte mir schon vorstellen das es so kommt.alleine schon durch den status seines vaters.daryl is kein leader und sonst is ja im moment keiner mehr da der den posten glaubhaft übernehmen könnte


Wäre in meinen Augen dennoch unglaubwürdig ausgerechnet dem "Kind" diese hohe Verantwortung zu übergeben, die Gruppe besteht ja noch aus anderen Typen die entschlossen und stark die Nachfolge Ricks übernehmen könnten.

Aber darüber will ich mir keine Gedanken machen, Rick möge uns noch lange erhalten bleiben. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre in meinen Augen dennoch unglaubwürdig ausgerechnet dem "Kind" diese hohe Verantwortung zu übergeben, die Gruppe besteht ja noch aus anderen Typen die entschlossen und stark die Nachfolge Ricks übernehmen könnten.
> 
> Aber darüber will ich mir keine Gedanken machen, Rick möge uns noch lange erhalten bleiben. ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



ja hoffe auch das der noch ne weile bleibt,,hat rick nich auch schon anfang der staffel damit begonnen carl teilweise tips bezüglich des führens einer gruppe gegeben,,meine mich dunkel zu erinnern.und nach allem was rick schon durchmachen musste(schitzo-rick,psycho-rick,depri-rick)scheint mir seine geschichte fast erzählt,sonst würde sich langsam wieder alles wiederholen und ich glaub nich,das rick bis zum schluss leben wird.carl gibt ihm bestimmt den rest


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> carl gibt ihm bestimmt den rest


Angesichts der Menge an Dingen Rick ihm noch zu lehren hat...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre in meinen Augen dennoch unglaubwürdig ausgerechnet dem "Kind" diese hohe Verantwortung zu übergeben, die Gruppe besteht ja noch aus anderen Typen die entschlossen und stark die Nachfolge Ricks übernehmen könnten.
> 
> Aber darüber will ich mir keine Gedanken machen, Rick möge uns noch lange erhalten bleiben. ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Sollte das Szenario eintreten werde ich die Serie verkaufen. Einen Carl als 3-Käsehoch und Großfresse-Anführer der noch nicht mal trocken hinter den Ohren ist ? Nein danke. Am besten sollte der in einer Folge bei einem Zombieangriff draufgehen.


----------



## Flashback64 (31. Oktober 2016)

emperoh schrieb:


> Hatte Norman Reedus nicht einen neue Serie am Start? Das war denke ich der Grund wieso Negan ihn mitgenommen hat und zwar schlichtweg aus dem Grund dass der wohl in dieser Staffel nicht allzuviele Auftritte haben wird.. Storytechnisch wäre Carl echt die bessere Wahl gewesen.



Ja, ich glaube irgend so eine Motoradserie  , aber, er hätte ja auch in der Walking Serie daß ganze durch eine "Auszeit", um in sich zu gehen  und über seinen schweren Fehler nachzudenken, in den Wald gehen können und ein paar Folgen später dann plötzlich zb. als Retter in einer besonderen Schlüsselsituation wieder aufzutauchen


----------



## nuuub (31. Oktober 2016)

Naja, den Daryl Dixon gibt es eigentlich in den Comics nicht. Da hat keiner eine Ahnung wie es mit ihm weiter geht.

Eigentlich hat Reedus für die Rolle des Merle Dixon vorgesprochen. Am Ende haben sie extra für ihn den Charakter "Daryl Dixon" frei erfunden. 

Auch wenn sehr vieles genauso passiert wie in den Comics, die ganze Szene mit Negan im Wald ist fast 1 zu 1 aus den comics kopiert worden, gibt es doch gravierende Unterschiede. 

Sowohl bei Daryl als auch bei Carol ist alles möglich. Daryl gibt es in den comics gar nicht, und Carol ist schon lange tot.


----------



## Dosentier (31. Oktober 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Naja, den Daryl Dixon gibt es eigentlich in den Comics nicht. Da hat keiner eine Ahnung wie es mit ihm weiter geht.
> 
> Eigentlich hat Reedus für die Rolle des Merle Dixon vorgesprochen. Am Ende haben sie extra für ihn den Charakter "Daryl Dixon" frei erfunden.
> 
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen, das es Morgan in den Comics zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch nicht mehr gibt .


----------



## nuuub (31. Oktober 2016)

> Nicht zu vergessen, das es Morgan in den Comics zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch nicht mehr gibt .



Richtig, habe ich schon geschrieben. 



> kann mir einer von den comiclesern verraten ob ich morgan bald los bin?
> 
> Schwer zu sagen. In den Comics ist er schon lange tot. Er wurde gebissen kurz bevor Carl sein Auge verloren hat.



Wir werden sehen.

Diejenigen die die comics gelesen haben, wissen schon in welche Richtung sich die Serie bewegt. Die Einzelschicksale allerdings können auch uns überraschen.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Oktober 2016)

gibt aber auch die umgekehrte Situation, das Charaktere in der Serie lange tot sind, im Comic aber noch quicklebendig, z.B. Andrea


----------



## nuuub (31. Oktober 2016)

> gibt aber auch die umgekehrte Situation, das Charaktere in der Serie  lange tot sind, im Comic aber noch quicklebendig, z.B. Andrea



Richtig. Die stelle der Andrea hat Sascha in der Serie übernommen. In den Comics ist Andrea DIE Scharfschützerin der Truppe, ständig mit ihrem Snipergewehr unterwegs, und sie besetzt auch den Turm bei Alexandria, heizt dabei den Saviors ordentlich ein.

In der Serie ist es Sascha, die mit ihre aufgemotzten AR-15, alles trifft auf was sie schießt. In den Comics gibt es Sascha auch nicht. 

Man kann also sagen, Andrea wurde durch Sascha ersetzt.


----------

